# Shaolin Soccer.......



## Bammx2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Anyone seen this?!
F-u-n-n-y!!


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 26, 2005)

wow...maybe I was hallucinating it......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






nah...look it fot people!

its a funnuy movie!


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 26, 2005)

I saw the trailer but the movie was never released over here unfortunately...


----------



## mj_lover (Mar 26, 2005)

seen it, must see it again! why does nobody know about it??


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 26, 2005)

to be honest....

I never heard of it til a friend loaned me the dvd.
Never heard or saw anything previous to that.
But its still great!


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah, I saw it on my summer vacation last summer (my cousin has it on DVD)!  I really enjoyed it.  If I happened to see it for a good price over hear, I'd buy it.

Robyn  :asian:


----------

